# Similar composer who had animosity, whom hated each other & were true Nemesis



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Who the biggest cheaters, who rip of J.s Bach, and said crap on Bach, like I.e my music original I did not rip anyone of in the process.W ho J.s Bach resented the most in composers of his entourage= surrounding composers of Germany?

We all know, Mozart and Handel were buddies, but who play a bit too much like him, to a point Mozart was like, he dont aknowledge my talents but his music is similar to mine?

Who Mozart find among the composer of his era the uttermost irritating, and he suspects of stealing his idea or worst, stealing his music , he trew away in a dumpster?

This post is about classical composer of similar talent but they both had a strong antagonism over each others, and would not be conceded they were influenced by each other, in other concurrence meutrière et Haine pure entre eux= translation= classical composer that was not just rival but enemy and in a deadly competion whit each other to a point of hatred blatantly.

Did a classical composer went almost psychotic-like paranoia Valery Fabrikant, so convinced they stole there idea or partitions, they became mentaly ill and very bitter emotionaly and depress or frustrated in the red violent, would perhaps have fantasy of killing this person?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

It seems to me like Tchaikovsky hated everyone, like there was always some animosity between he and someone else but they didn't hate him.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

_"Mozart and Handel were buddies"_ - By Handel, you mean Haydn?

Tchaikovsky and Brahms disliked each other http://en.tchaikovsky-research.net/pages/Johannes_Brahms


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Better title to this topic is 
Who ripped, stole, cheated, borrowed the most from other composers, and not giving back any interest on the loan,


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> Tchaikovsky and Brahms disliked each other http://en.tchaikovsky-research.net/pages/Johannes_Brahms


Tchaikovsky did not dislike Brahms, though he was not sympathetic to the older man's music. He met Brahms in Western Europe and wrote:

"Going to Brodsky's for the one o'clock dinner, I heard sounds of the piano, violin and cello. They were rehearsing for the next day's performance of Brahms' new Pianoforte Trio [op. 100], and the composer himself was at the piano. Thus it chanced that I saw the famous German musician for the first time. Brahms is a rather short man, suggests a sort of amplitude, and possesses a very sympathetic appearance. His fine head, almost that of an old man, recalls the type of a handsome, benign elderly Russian priest… A certain softness of outlines, pleasing curves, rather long and slightly grizzled hair, kind gray eyes, and thick beard freely sprinkled with white - all this recalled at once the type of pure-bred Great Russian, so frequently met with among our clergy… Brahms' manner is very simple, free from vanity, his humor jovial, and the few hours spent in his society left me with a very agreeable recollection."

The article from which the quote is taken also says, "Yet when the Russian composer played piano four-hands arrangements of his music with friends at home, he would often pull out Brahms scores, drawn to the 'seriousness and sincerity' of the music."


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Didn't Tchaikovsky also remark, "Brahms...what a talentless **it. Next to him, Raff is a genius."


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe that people really have to know each other for hatred to exist, and most composers were involved with their own art too much to be consumed by it. There's nothing more deadly to one's own creative artistry than hatred, but there have certainly been insults and dislikes (repost):

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/composer-insults/


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2019)

Brahms and Clara Schumann VS. Liszt and Wagner.


----------

